# Mon Powerbook fait Tic-Tac...



## ketchuptoma (27 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai lu des histoires de ventilos qui tournent en permanence, apparemment c'est le cas de mon Powerbook mais bon, ça c'est pas grave, ça s'entend à peine (c'est pas grave hein?  ) mais moi j'ai un autre petit souci, enfin, souci, le mot est fort... :

Mon disque dur fait TIC-TAC... TIC-TAC... TIC-TAC... TIC-TAC... un peu comme une horloge cadencé sur une seconde un peu longue, c'est normal que le disque fasse des accès répétés sans cesse comme ça? Paske le bruit ne s'arrête strictement jamais hein!

Bon, ben j'attends que vous me disiez ce que vous en pensez... et en attendant, je claque des dents (au moins, ça couvre le powerbook :mouais: )
merci!

Bye - tOM (pb 15.2" - 1.67 Ghz neuf d'une semaine)


----------



## Tox (27 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à toi et bienvenue !

Commence par regarder l'état SMART de ton disque grâce à l'utilitaire disque. Tu peux aussi vérifier si un programme tournerait en tâche de fond et ferait des accès grâce au moniteur système. Cela peut être le cas avec un programme comme Database Daemon (Office 2004).


----------



## demougin (28 Avril 2005)

tic-tac avec g4 ça va, avec t4 cela fait boum ...


----------



## ketchuptoma (28 Avril 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Commence par regarder l'état SMART de ton disque grâce à l'utilitaire disque. Tu peux aussi vérifier si un programme tournerait en tâche de fond



Re!

Bon, apparemment, pas de taches en fond... mais je n'ai pas trouvé "l'état SMART" dans l'utilitaire disque... c'est quoi dis ce truc???  

Merki!


----------



## Webmr (28 Avril 2005)

Bizarrement j'ai le même problème sur mon PowerMac G5 (+ moi aussi 1 des ventilos qui tourne a fond) > http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=96733

Tu es sur que ça vienne de ton Disque Dur ?
Essaye de mettre les performances sur faible pour voir si le bruit se réduit...
En plus tu as acheté ta machine il y a une semaine tout comme moi... il y a de forte chance qu'on ait le même problème :hein: mais pas sur la même catégorie de machine bizarrement... Problème software ? Enfin j'espère :d


----------



## ketchuptoma (29 Avril 2005)

Ca craint cette histoire de tic tac... Je crois bien que c'est le disque car c'est exactement la même origine et le même type de bruit que quand j'ouvre un fichier par exemple et que le disque doit travailler. Et le bruit ne change pas quand je change les réglages du processeur... il s'est même accéléré! De Tic... Tac... Tic ... Tac... c'est passé à TICTACTICTACTICTAC!!!!!  
Quand à mes ventilos, je crois ke c'est ça mais le bruit est très léger, une sorte de courant d'air qui passe dans le mac... Ou alors c'est le disque qui tourne à pleine vitesse tout le temps??? (ah non hein!   )

Bref, je sais pas du tout quoi penser de ça, dois-je faire marcher l'apple care à ton avis?

Ah oui, c'est un combien ton disque dur? Moi c'est un 80 giga...

Bye et merci de ta réponse! Tom


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Avril 2005)

:modo: SAUVEGARDE :modo:

c'est le genre de bruit qui annonce des problèmes


----------



## legrizzly (29 Avril 2005)

le disque dur de mon ibook faisait le même bruit et 2 jours après il était mort


----------



## ketchuptoma (29 Avril 2005)

Moi j'vous crois pas, ça meurt pas comme ça un disque dur!


----------



## Webmr (29 Avril 2005)

> Ah oui, c'est un combien ton disque dur? Moi c'est un 80 giga...


Oui mais moi j'ai un PowerMac donc pas comparable...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Avril 2005)

ketchuptoma a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'vous crois pas, ça meurt pas comme ça un disque dur!


:modo: as-tu vu ma signature ?


----------



## ketchuptoma (29 Avril 2005)

Nan mais je vous crois hein, c'était pour rire...  (apparemment, ça marche pas...)


----------



## DJL (29 Avril 2005)

mon PB alu 1,25 fait exactement le même bruit depuis le début. je l'ai ramené à un Apple center croyant qu'il allait rendre l'âme. en fait, le technicien m'a expliqué que ces bruits étaient tout à fait normaux. apparemment les disques de cette taille se montrent tous bruyants, surtout ceux de certaines marques


----------



## Tox (30 Avril 2005)

ketchuptoma a dit:
			
		

> Re!
> 
> Bon, apparemment, pas de taches en fond... mais je n'ai pas trouvé "l'état SMART" dans l'utilitaire disque... c'est quoi dis ce truc???
> 
> Merki!



Utilitaire de disque, onglet S.O.S. et tu cliques une fois sur ton disque dur. En bas de la fenêtre, tu verras le fameux "Etat S.M.A.R.T."


----------



## ketchuptoma (2 Mai 2005)

ayé, j'ai trouvé l'état smart et il me dit qu'il est "vérifié"... ça m'en dit long ça! non mais je pense que ça devrait aller, rien d'autre ne merde (si on peut dire que ça merde) donc je vais pas m'arrêter à si peu de chose! Au pire, je fais mes sauvegardes régulièrement, j'aurais qu'à faire marcher l'apple care si le disque lache!

Merci à tous en tout cas pour toutes vos réponses et bonne continuation, tchao!

Tom


----------



## Tox (2 Mai 2005)

Normalement, l'état SMART devrait te tenir au courant si ton HD a des faiblesses. Je dis normalement, parce qu'on a déjà vu un HD rendre l'âme de manière spontanée...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mai 2005)

pour moi plantage le samedi soir
j'appelle AppleCare le lundi matin => Diagnostique Hardware avec le CD : tout est OK
total le mardi le disque était totalement mort 

morale de l'histoire: un diagnostique ne tient que tant qu'on y croit


----------



## Tox (2 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> pour moi plantage le samedi soir
> j'appelle AppleCare le lundi matin => Diagnostique Hardware avec le CD : tout est OK
> total le mardi le disque était totalement mort
> 
> morale de l'histoire: un diagnostique ne tient que tant qu'on y croit


Des histoires de HD qui fonctionnent ou ne fonctionnent pas, je peux t'en raconter plusieurs. La fonction SMART n'empêche pas toutes les catastrophes, mais elle peut en prévenir quelques-unes. C'est déjà ça !

Dans ton cas, la question serait de savoir si le CD diagnostique d'Apple prend en compte l'état SMART ou non.

Moralité : vive la sauvegarde !


----------

